# 64 year-old lard still edible



## emilysometimes (Oct 6, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-16852830

:congrat:


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I remember this movie... it seemed appropriate



> marty: BUCKMAN! what the heck are you doing?
> buckman: restocking the pantry, sir
> marty: what are in these 2 cans?
> buckman: that one's coffee&#8230;.and that one looks like cooking lard.
> ...





> Executive Officer Martin T. 'Marty' Pascal: Jesus, Buckman! This stuff's been on the Stingray since Korea! This can expired in 1966!
> Seaman Buckman: [tasting contents of can] What's the matter sir? It still tastes like creamed corn.
> Executive Officer Martin T. 'Marty' Pascal: Except it's - DEVILED HAM!
> Seaman Buckman: Now that would be a problem.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Interesting ... 

Thanks for posting.


----------



## lanahi (Jun 22, 2009)

The most vital survival food is fat. Your body cannot exist without fat. Even with plenty of other food, there is what is called "fat starvation".

The highest source of calories needed during survival is fat, and lard has the highest calories of any other food. One cup of lard is worth 1849 calories! It even has a very high amount of Omega 3 and 6 ( One serving has total Omega-3 fatty acids of 2050 mg and total Omega-6 fatty acids 20908 mg!) It also has NO shelf life expiration and is itself a preservative. These factors make lard the best survival food there is to store. With lard, you can fry nearly anything edible that you can find!

Lard also binds food together, like dough or lean meat. It is, like I said, a preservative. You can cover perishables with lard to make them last longer. American Indians used to make pemmican (usually jerky, berries, nuts, and fat) that would last indefinitely, and a handful of that would be all the trail food they would need for many days.

Our interest in avoiding cholesterol these days is the opposite of what we need during food shortages. Store a bucket or two of lard.

http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/fats-and-oils/483/2


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Ah, ya see that was in a can. Not surprised.

Stuff ya get taday be in a plastic pail er lined cardboard container. Sooner then later the air gonna get to it what the can prevented.

My thoughts on this er I would like ta try cannin lard just like bacon er other thins. I see no reason it shouldn't work.

As it stands now, crisco got a real long reported shelf life just as it be, so I've been vac sealin it ta give it even more time.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

That's awesome. Time to start check military surplus stores for old canned lard!


----------

